# Antique Farm Equipment, Stable, Homesteading



## bstmonger (Jun 22, 2014)

Equipment Available:
Primitive Oak Chaff Box/Cutter
Sears and Roebuck Corn Sheller - belt driven
C.B. Henschel Excelsior Fanning Mill
1700's Horizontal Corn Sheller - belt driven

All equipment in good condition and can be made functional for use or restoration.

Pictured:
Antique Chaff Box, Chaff Cutter - Oak - Late 1700's Early 1800's - VG Condition


Buyer Pick-up. Best Offer.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

pick up...where?????????????


----------



## bstmonger (Jun 22, 2014)

Lehighton, PA


----------

